# Good closed reed call that even an idiot can blow?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I still need to work a lot on my open reed calling. I prefer the closed reed calls because they really help make the sounds I am looking for. What closed reed calls do you recommend? I would prefer a custom call that makes a unique sound. Are there any custom call makers that you recommend?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris,
Check out this guy. I have a closed and open reed call from him. I have had good results with both. He has production calls and custom calls. I think his prices are reasonable and shipping on mine was quick.
RR Calls - Custom Calls


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

carver calls, kerry carvers makes some great calls. tony tebbe, rick robinson R&R, BITTERROOT CALLS, all make great sounding calls.
joe bradshaw arkyyoter makes some fantastic sounding calls he makes a hybrid that i think sounds better then any call i own. its just so special to me i don't take it hunting as i'm afraid of losing it. he is a moderater on thenpha.com talk him into making you one i'm sure you will like it. it can be a closed reed or a open reed. he comes up with origanal ideas in calls. also works on the sound as his #1 priority.
closed reeds are made by all the custom call makers and are hand tuned for better sound them production calls
if you want a production call kerry carver makes a rubber rabbit he just came out with a closed reed in


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

i was just looking and joe designed a new easy replace reed call that comes with 4 different sounds and a push rod for changing them.
they will sound great and you can just load the reed you want for the day and go.
it looks like a great set up to me because nothing sounds a fresh as a new reed after s season of calling replacing the reed should be as importent as cleaning your rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got the new closed reed Rubber rabbit from Kerry Carver and it really sings, it is easy to blow and is very loud. Another favorite closed reed I have is from Tony Tebbe it is the Rancher Proof Call made from a solid piece of PVC ,same goes easy to blow, very loud. Either can be voiced in Cottontail or Jackrabbit and are very reasonable.
I'm going to have to check out Joe Bradshaws new call, thanks Casey.

If you want to know about calls cmiddleton is your man I've seen pictures of his collection... Wow, I don't know how he chooses which to use.


----------

